# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Game special

## murdock

i purchased a TV from game a couple of months ago...what a pleasure...32" full HD led...compared to my old 1983 model telefunken 74 cm...woooow.

get the pop corn out...to watch my favourite movie...unfrotunately an hour later the tv switches off...man now my blood starts boiling...a couple of months...every time i am sitting watching tv for longer than an hour click it goes off...so you know the saying if all else fails read the instruction manual...so i get out and check the sleep timers is off and everything else is set correctly...we get to a really exciting part of the movie...chewing on my nails glued to the tv and click it goes off...thats it...i swore words that i have never heard before...and boy was game gona collect...so i tell my wife to call them and make arrangement to replace it...she calls them and you wont beleive it but the sales person at game tells her to bring it back and they will send it in to get it repaired....eeeeeeiiiiish...she handed me the phone..."now is not  agood time for me to speak to them"...took a couple deep breathes and i  called game...asked to speak to the store manager...then asked him to explain the return/refund/repair policy to me...which he did...told me they would replace it...hakuna matata (yes i sit and watch lion king over and over with my daughter)...but would just go check they had stock...to save me the trip if they didnt...10 minutes later he  called me back and asked if i would speak to one to one of the sale people again...who would assist me to identify that i had the setup correct...smart ass that i am i just thought yeah right...i have already tried everything...but would be willing to listen...went to setting and right at the bttom there is an "auto sleep"...and yes it was set "on"...so i set it to off and bingo tv been working for a couple of days...without switching off.



so if you have a telefunken tv...apaprently...auto sleep is the default setting...so best you check it before you go making noise at game...ooops  :Embarrassment:

----------

tec0 (07-Jun-12)

----------


## adrianh

I have never ever ever had bad service from Game. Game is A Ok. On the other hand, I have never ever ever had good service from Hi Fi Corp. I am so weary of HiFi Corp that I wouldn't even take an appliance from them for free - it is liable to explode and take my great Game TV with it.

I honestly give HiFi Corp my all time crap company award.

----------

tec0 (07-Jun-12)

----------


## AndyD

> - it is liable to explode and take my great Game TV with it.


 :Rofl:

----------


## tec0

Indeed HiFi Corp is a load of smouldering poo... That said they will "eventually" help you at the speed of continental drift… It took them about 2 months to figure out the microwave was broken…

----------


## adrianh

I will never buy anything from HiFi Corporation again. I will rather buy from Game at a higher price because I know that I will get good service if something does go wrong.

----------


## Blurock

Murdock, you also doze off in front of the TV? That's why they set it on auto sleep. Save electricity... :Yawn:

----------

tec0 (07-Jun-12)

----------


## KimH

For the guys in the Cape Town area - if you are looking for great service and prices for appliances and are paying cash, give Burgers Furnishers in Nobel Park Centre Bellville a call.
They are always a few hundred rand less than anywhere else.

You don't even have to leave the comfort of your home or office - generally when I know what I want, I call, they quote me the price - I accept - they send me an invoice - I pay via EFT, fax the proof and they deliver the next day. Recently we replaced our dishwasher because it was fubar and they even took the old one away for me.

----------


## Martinco

> so if you have a telefunken tv...apaprently...auto sleep is the default setting...so best you check it before you go making noise at game...ooops


This goes for Samsung as well !

----------


## Phil Cooper

Why pay more at Game?

Go there, show them the HiFi Corp advert for the item you wish to buy, and they will beat the price (by onlt R1.00 - but - hey - you are getting the goods you want from a decent dealer)!

Gave categorically advertise that they will beat the price of the identical product elswhere.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Go there, show them the HiFi Corp advert for the item you wish to buy, and they will beat the price (by onlt R1.00 - but - hey - you are getting the goods you want from a decent dealer)!


They actually beat the price by 10% of the difference between the two, as far as I recall.  :Smile:

----------


## murdock

they have got smart to that...they tell you that the model number of the product they import is different to the one hi fi corp sells.

----------


## Phil Cooper

I have NEVER yet had them try that on me - I have got the reduction every time!

----------


## dfsa

> I will never buy anything from HiFi Corporation again. I will rather buy from Game at a higher price because I know that I will get good service if something does go wrong.


The Duh,Duh Corp is dangerous news. I bought a DVD player from them a few Year back, plugged it in and  It was my fault they said."You plugged it incorrectly into the PLUG. Eish I am still trying to figure how to plug it in the Socket correctly.

----------


## kleva

When I buy from Hi-Fi Corruption I always assume I am buying from the chap at the robots. Will buy if awesome deal, and got lucky with a few things, but if it breaks I just say "tough luck" and toss it!

----------


## tec0

I got myself a Samsung LED screen from H!-F! Corporation 1 month after I got it, it broke and they refused to phone Samsung because I knew "from experience" that this was a factory fault. I signed it in and got 1 SMS from them and never had feedback after that. I had to constantly go back and ask what was happening and they said Samsung will contact me. 

I got sick of the BS and demanded my money back because I don’t have a product and they took my money. So they said ok I can buy something else. Big surprise everything else was about R1000 more expensive. 

So I paid in on a second TV set got home and it was DOA "dead on arrival" took it back then they said I was responsible for the DOA I demanded that they proof that! SO I got a third set and guess what… DOA at this point I was getting really angry and they got another one and tested it at the shop. They didn’t even bother to put it back in the box properly I had to repack it myself before leaving. 

About a 2 weeks after this BS Samsung phoned me and ask if I was happy with my new TV? I told him I was never given a new TV…. So the truth is Samsung did give me a new TV without any additional cost!!! But this fact was kept from me along with the new set...

----------


## adrianh

@kleva - I fully agree...Hi Fi Corp should be called *Hi Fi Crap*

The couple of things I bought from them were all crap. My replacement Philips DVD player also broke after 3 months. 

I think that Julius Malema's cousin must own Hi Fi Corp....they sell hi fi's like he builds bridges...

----------


## AndyD

I've bought a few cheaper appliances from Hi Fi Corruption and have had a couple that have been okay and a couple that went toes-up after about a year. Much like Kleva suggested I just tossed them even though one of then was definately still in warranty. It would have been more trouble than it was worth to dig out the receipt and drive down there.

----------


## murdock

this still blows my mind...people buy cheap junk then expect excellent backup service...maybe someone should draw a picture...indicating that if you buy something from hi fi corp or the china malls going up all over sa...surely you dont expect the cpa to cover your purchase...when a person gives you a hand written receipt...with "no refund...no returns...no service" there must be an alarm going off in your head...this product is a disposable item...not designed to last...just a way to move it to a location where it then becomes that countries problem to dispose of it....so if they can unloaded containers full of plastic waste on adaily basis who cares if it works or not...or if it breaks days later...in fact the sooner the better because then more waste can be dumped.

i beleive and this is my theory...i could be way off the mark...the east have figued out a way of dumping their waste without it being seen as waste and the best part...the idiots in the west are actually buying it.

----------

Chrisjan B (06-Aug-12)

----------


## Blurock

> Why pay more at Game?
> 
> Go there, show them the HiFi Corp advert for the item you wish to buy, and they will beat the price (by onlt R1.00 - but - hey - you are getting the goods you want from a decent dealer)!
> 
> Gave categorically advertise that they will beat the price of the identical product elswhere.


I have never had a problem with Game. At least they honour their guarantees and they are not shy to drop the price when a competitor sells at a lower price. :Big Grin:

----------


## Blurock

I've recently had a TV, set purchased at Game in Aug 2009, pack up on me. Fortunately I still had the slip so I took it back to Game. No problem, there's a 5 year guarantee and they'll have it repaired under the guarantee. Their policy is; if not repaired within 3 weeks they will replace or refund.

After 3 weeks I enquired about the TV as I have not heard a peep from Game. Still at the repair shop. One or 2 phone calls later and about 10 mins wait, they agreed to refund me the full amount. No hassle at all.

The irony of it all is that the TV was a gift (for my office, so that I can stay up to date with important news and sport results) and I paid nothing for it. In the mean time the price of TV's reduced by about 50%, so I had the full amount refunded to me and only paid 50% for the (better) replacement. Now that's what I call customer service!!!   :Bananadance:

----------

